# Screamfest!!



## Mr.Hyde (Sep 30, 2008)

I wish I would have known you were there.
A big group of us were at SF 2008 and it rocked.
We did a Skinwalker's costume group and an Underworld vampire elder's group.
Had a huge pool-side party.


----------

